

Introducing Yascade - Yascade
https://sourceforge.net/projects/yascade/

======
Yascade
This little open source project helps anyone manage huge document projects in
a pretty quick way. Warehouse your info inside spreadsheets you can quickly
navigate and then later export into HTML formatted documents that are ISO-
friendly. Perfect for safety systems, legal contracts, documentation... etc.
There is a tutorial video uploading right now so you might want to wait for
that before playing around with this.

